
A New del.icio.us Soon? - buckpost
http://www.markevanstech.com/2008/01/21/a-new-delicious-soon/
======
halo
IIRC, there's been a semi-private beta of the new version available to certain
members for 6 months, so this isn't really surprising anybody.

